# Zip Wall



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Not a new tool but new to me. I can't believe I didn't get this sooner. Had it for two months, use it daily and am giddy like a school kid when I set it up. 
Previously used tape and plastic. Took forever. Wasn't sturdy. 
There's probably a ton of posts about this already, and now here's 1 more.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

And that built-ins pretty sweet also. :thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Danahy said:


> Not a new tool but new to me. I can't believe I didn't get this sooner. Had it for two months, use it daily and am giddy like a school kid when I set it up.
> Previously used tape and plastic. Took forever. Wasn't sturdy.
> There's probably a ton of posts about this already, and now here's 1 more.


Zip- ba-dee do days


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good. I also you the zip poles and disposable zippers.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Danahy said:


> Not a new tool but new to me. I can't believe I didn't get this sooner. Had it for two months, use it daily and am giddy like a school kid when I set it up. Previously used tape and plastic. Took forever. Wasn't sturdy. There's probably a ton of posts about this already, and now here's 1 more.


Nice job! What product are you shooting on that built-in?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Nice job! What product are you shooting on that built-in?


BIN + WB Laq


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Danahy said:


> Not a new tool but new to me. I can't believe I didn't get this sooner. Had it for two months, use it daily and am giddy like a school kid when I set it up.
> Previously used tape and plastic. Took forever. Wasn't sturdy.
> There's probably a ton of posts about this already, and now here's 1 more.


Good job Mike. :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Love mine. I use 1x4's along the ceiling.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Love mine. I use 1x4's along the ceiling.


To seal the plastic against the ceiling??


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep. Just staple the plastic to the 1x4, wrap it around once or twice, and your good to go. On textured ceilings you can get a roll of 1' wide insulating foam and put it on the 1x4 after you've wrapped it and it makes a good seal. I will admit it takes a little practice getting the 1x4 up there, but once you get it down, it goes quite well.


----------

